# Square Reo Bottles



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if any of you have been following the Square Bottle thread on ECF?

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/559849-square-bottles.html

In a nutshell it doubles the amount of liquid you can use in your REO’s… I will be on the hunt for small square bottles from now on… I don’t really want to ship them all the way from Amazon… there must be something similar we can find locally!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Do let us know if you find any


----------



## ET

i hear triangle bottles are now where its at

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

@Rob Fisher, Time to visit plastics for Africa. Try not too buy too many tool and tackle boxes while there 
Every time I come out of there with cr*p I don't need.. lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> @Rob Fisher, Time to visit plastics for Africa. Try not too buy too many tool and tackle boxes while there
> Every time I come out of there with cr*p I don't need.. lol


 
I would visit them but they are everywhere except in Durbs.


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Do let us know if you find any


 
Roger that!


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> i hear triangle bottles are now where its at


 
I hear that the bacon concentrate I was holding for you may now be in the gorge!


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Do let us know if you find any


Yes, please let us know.


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> I hear that the bacon concentrate I was holding for you may now be in the gorge!


 
nooooooooooooo bacon kips nooooooooooooooooo	

save me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

@Rob Fisher I will check plastics for Africa and plastics warehouse for you here in the cape,

Could you please send me the measurements on the bottle ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

denizenx said:


> nooooooooooooo bacon kips nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> save me


Well, in your defense, I thought that was extremely funny and Skipper should give you much credit for the entertainment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> @Rob Fisher I will check plastics for Africa and plastics warehouse for you here in the cape,
> 
> Could you please send me the measurements on the bottle ?


 
The Big bottle (Round holds 6ml) needs to be 17mm x 17mm square... and height including cap 57mm
The Small bottle (Round holds 3ml) needs to be 13mm x 13mm square... and height including cap 48mm


----------



## MarkK

Awesome Rob, I will stop there in the morning and let you know  
I will also check if we can order from a catalog if i cant spot any on the sales floor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

might also try looking in some of the chinese shops or such that are scattered around the country?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

denizenx said:


> might also try looking in some of the chinese shops or such that are scattered around the country?


 
Hellz yea, it just sucks that you cant ask them for some thing specific lol, the owners just look at you like you must figure out they dont speak english ? I started taking my tablet with me and showing a picture of what i wanted ;D much better results lol


----------



## MarkK

@Rob Fisher, Unfortuantly no luck today sir. I am going to have to check the factory shops in montague gardens some time in the next week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , most interesting
I can see why this would make a REO Mini quite a lot more useful
I wonder if it makes any difference to the squonking action?


----------



## ET

i guess it would put the square bottle under more pressure when you squonk, well the corners in any case. same reason they stopped making square towers once cannon balls became more popular but really the tradeoff for a little less tensile strength vs a whole shebang more juice seems well worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , most interesting
> I can see why this would make a REO Mini quite a lot more useful
> I wonder if it makes any difference to the squonking action?


 
The guys that have done it overseas are over the moon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Surely it won't be long before Redeyedancer makes the change himself?

Rib Fosher, what's the amazon link to the bottles we want?

Maybe we should do a mass group buy?

Is this only for the mini?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , most interesting
> I can see why this would make a REO Mini quite a lot more useful
> I wonder if it makes any difference to the squonking action?


 
Well actually I find the size of the mini bottle is perfect for me, after about 2ml I feel like a flavour change anyway. Not that I wouldn't like a bigger option though. For the way I vape though, the current mini size suits me fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Surely it won't be long before Redeyedancer makes the change himself?
> 
> Rib Fosher, what's the amazon link to the bottles we want?
> 
> Maybe we should do a mass group buy?
> 
> Is this only for the mini?


 
I have been watching the thread hoping Rob would do bottles but I think he is a little busy with the new bottom feed drippers and also his full Mech Woodvil!

Actually damn good idea on the group buy…

No there are bottles for both the Grand and the Mini!

This the guys recommendations…
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042IW8YM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ADJ8GJXNTQ637


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh that is just great! Amazon won't ship the 99c plastic bottles to SA for some doff reason?

"We're sorry. This item can't be shipped to your selected destination. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order."


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh that is just great! Amazon won't ship the 99c plastic bottles to SA for some doff reason?
> 
> "We're sorry. This item can't be shipped to your selected destination. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order."
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7361


 
Here's some local guys that retail this: http://www.ngrcomputers.co.za/Travel-Plastic-Spice-Sauce-Bottle-11pcs-3515-ap-B0042IW8YM.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Here's some local guys that retail this: http://www.ngrcomputers.co.za/Travel-Plastic-Spice-Sauce-Bottle-11pcs-3515-ap-B0042IW8YM.html


 
Thanks @johan that's exaclty the ones I want! Whoooo!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan that's exaclty the ones I want! Whoooo!


 
Placed my order a couple of minutes ago, but its going to be a long wait.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Placed my order a couple of minutes ago, but its going to be a long wait.


 
Yip but at least they will eventually come! I searched our local plastics shops today with no luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

